# Cheap ole Yanks.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

While perusing the RV adds in France. Most are grossly overpriced. But came across these little 'gems' that might take someones fancy.

Burnt out.

http://www.leboncoin.fr/caravaning/224752492.htm?ca=4_s

Cheap at €2k.

http://www.leboncoin.fr/caravaning/225594868.htm?ca=4_s

Cheap fiver at €26k.

http://www.leboncoin.fr/caravaning/222167423.htm?ca=4_s

Overpriced at €18k.

http://www.leboncoin.fr/caravaning/239110473.htm?ca=4_s

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Also found I have a variety of RV spares.

Two heated electric mirrors.
Electronic module for a Suburban heater.
Remote spot switch and control.
Cumins diesel filter and belts.
Various small exterior marker lights.
Etc. etc.

Ray.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

you really do know how to look into corners, dont you.having a slow day are we. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Not that you would notice Cabby.
But I am trying to unload lots of accumulated 'stuff'. 

Ray.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

raynipper said:


> Electronic module for a Suburban heater


What model? I have one here on the Winne, and a second never goes amiss. I thought my module had packed up about a month ago, but I hit the block containing about 6 spade connectors with a heavy screwdriver handle, and it ignited (the furnace, not the block..).  Did it another twice before finally cleaning the bad contacts. :roll:

Dougie.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

asprn said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> > Electronic module for a Suburban heater
> ...


Hi Dougie.
The box says...........
Replacement for Suburban Module Board 520741. Cost me $100 stateside. $25 if it works for you. Ray.


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

*And if looking in the USA*

This looks like a bargain?
1998 Fleetwood Southwind 35P £12,750

or this

2006 Fleetwood Fiesta 29J £21K

or

2003 MotorHomeTrail-Lite R Vision 24 Feet Class A Shorty £9.5K

or
1999 WINNEBAGO BRAVE SE 32' CLASS A £9K

I'm still trying to persuade SWMBO to do a tour of the West Coast USA.....


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

You won't regret it Gazzer.

See my blog below.

Ray.


----------

